# IKO class action lawsuit



## linderman

Funny how for years and years I advised my customers IKO shingles were an inferior alternative when compared to several other top shelf alternatives and now I notice so many people are now involved with the IKO class action lawsuit filed by numerous states


----------



## vtroofing

Nothing lasts forever...


----------



## LCG

Never ventured into IKO, for good reason. I think every manufacturer has had the same lawsuit at some time or another. Accelerated aging. I don't know if Malarkey has or not. I don't think they have. I know GAF, OC, Certinteed, etc have all had the same suit.


----------



## linderman

learn something everyday; gonaa be one smart son of a [email protected]#$% by the time I am 70 ROFL


----------



## Grumpy

Everyone has law suits from time to time but IKO has a track record for it. The product flat out scares me because I am trying to build a reputation on quality, and IKO wouldn't fit well into the brand I am tryign to build. 


Difference between the IKO suits and the other manufacturers is just who is sueing them. I do not think that CertainTeed or the others were sued by not one but three States (Yes States, New Jersey, Conneticut and one other) sued IKO. Class actions are a result of greedy lawyers, not necessarily the truth when a state's attorney general is sueing you for not honoring your warranty.

Google it.


----------



## dougger222

Here's the deal.
Iko more than likely is being sued for defective organic shingles just like Certainteed did. Now here's the difference. Iko's warranty covers defects which result in leaks ONLY. Certainteed's warranty covers cosmetic defects along with leaks and other things. 

A good friend of mine installed a few hundred roofs with Iko Cambridge a couple years back. One was only a few months old and shingles blew off with winds under 60mph. The wind damage caused water damage which reached $8K. A claim was filed and after A LOT of fighting with Iko $800 was paid on the claim!!! My friend has turned from Iko and never looked back. His insurance company paid on the claim and we all know what happens after that!

For the record the CT class action law suit was settled prior to a jury trail. CT presented it's plan for settlement to the judge which was agreed upon by warranty protocal. Rumor has it the settlement cost CT $600,000,000!!! Keep in mind this is not counting the tens of millions paid before the settlement. 

Iko shingles make me nervous...


----------



## booker

Use GAF or Certainteed, they are better.


----------



## katz

We had the caimbridge IKO shingles put on and within 6 months the did not seal and started curling. We even had our contractor put zip board down to insure that the warranty would be valid. By the time I finished with this roof it cost me 20,000.00. When the rep came to look at the shingles with my contractor he said he did not see any problem with our claim. The contractor did every thing right including hand nailing the required amount of nails. That isn't what IKO claims though. They nulified our warranty saying that it was not nail properly. Now we cannot get the rep to even call us back. And IKO well all they had to say was go ahead a sue us. I cannot believe how they just don't care and they don't stabnd behind there product. I hope everyone thinks twice before buying this product because no matter what you do, *you do not have a warranty* as far as IKO is concerned.


----------



## dougger222

katz said:


> We had the caimbridge IKO shingles put on and within 6 months the did not seal and started curling. We even had our contractor put zip board down to insure that the warranty would be valid. By the time I finished with this roof it cost me 20,000.00. When the rep came to look at the shingles with my contractor he said he did not see any problem with our claim. The contractor did every thing right including hand nailing the required amount of nails. That isn't what IKO claims though. They nulified our warranty saying that it was not nail properly. Now we cannot get the rep to even call us back. And IKO well all they had to say was go ahead a sue us. I cannot believe how they just don't care and they don't stabnd behind there product. I hope everyone thinks twice before buying this product because no matter what you do, *you do not have a warranty* as far as IKO is concerned.


Be careful, a reputable roofer a few years ago was on roofing forums bad mouthing iko, next thing he knew he had lawyers at his door!!!

BTW, IKO is LEAK ONLY WARRANTY. 

With that said if your shingles curled and cracked but didn't leak you won't get anything.

You get what you pay for, sorry...


----------



## hhh

Smart to be nervous. I built home with Iko 30 yr warranty; within 5 years they started to disintergrate; needed new roof in ten years...what junk. Now fighting for some reimbursement.


----------

